
Louis C.K. on eating pressure - px
http://www.avclub.com/articles/louis-ck-on-eating-pressure-and-providing-an-alter,82102/
======
vlad
Great quote from the article.

"My biggest advice to people would be key on the technical. If you learn how
to use these machines—cameras and editing systems and stuff like that—then you
will have the tools to do stuff creatively. There’s some people who turn up
their nose to the technical side of production. It’s the dumbest thing that
people do, because then you need to get permission and crews to shoot for
you."

